# Streaming or what?



## Nash__ (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey! I am thinking about Streaming TV, but I know very very little about it. Right now I am on Satellite. Paying about 100 dollars a month. I am looking into cloud services. I would like a service with DVR. record my programs etc. What's important to me is that I can record it, park it and come back to it a few weeks later. Also view part of the program, turn it off half way thru and come back to it the next day when I got time. Should I go to a streaming service or maybe keep my satellite and DVR or to TiVo etc. for my desires. Watch it at home and on the road with my phone etc. Like news, sports, science, history, documentary, local etc. Not to much into movies, shows, etc. How advance is the technology now? I am 70 years old and live alone. Make your words simple please. Thanks


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nash__ said:


> Hey! I am thinking about Streaming TV, but I know very very little about it. Right now I am on Satellite. Paying about 100 dollars a month. I am looking into cloud services. I would like a service with DVR. record my programs etc. What's important to me is that I can record it, park it and come back to it a few weeks later. Also view part of the program, turn it off half way thru and come back to it the next day when I got time. Should I go to a streaming service or maybe keep my satellite and DVR or to TiVo etc. for my desires. Watch it at home and on the road with my phone etc. *Like news, sports, science, history, documentary, local etc. Not to much into movies, shows, etc.* How advance is the technology now? I am 70 years old and live alone. Make your words simple please. Thanks


You can get all that with a Cable Replacement Service (CRS) such as Slingbox, PS Vue or Directv Now. You would be watching the same channels you watch on D* or Dish or cable. Costs vary, but they're cheaper than the 'normal' services. You would also have access to Streaming Services (SS) such as NetFlix, Amazon Prime and Hulu and many others. You'd also need a streaming device such as a Fire TV, Apple TV, Nvidia Shield or Roku. A Fire TV box is what I would recommend for someone just getting started. They are inexpensive and easy to use. No monthly charge for any of the boxes but you have to pay for NF, AP, Hulu and any other apps you want. Prices vary and the fees mount quickly. But you can easily cancel an SS you are not using and reactivate when you need it. Takes a moment, not a big deal, nothing like you'd deal with on D*.

The CRSs either have cloud DVRs or will have them soon. They are similar to our DVRs but content only lasts a month or so.

Yes, you can leave a program and go back and you will be right where you need to be.

You're not gonna save a whole lot of money, but you're gonna get a better picture on most content and all you really have to worry about is your ISP failing and how often does that happen? No rain fade, no dish problems. No installers. No dopey CSRs. No...BS.

It's a change. No doubt about that. Easiest thing to do is stick with what you have. Best thing to do, I think, is stream away! Better than cable, better than D*. How do I know that? Well, I can only tell you I have a very nice whole home setup, a bunch of DVRs...and I don't use D* very often. Just my opinion, I'm not trying to talk anyone into doing what I do.

Rich


----------



## Nash__ (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey! thanks for the comment. I am having a hard time understanding this stick stuff. Why do they require a stick? Can't they just feed it thru the WiFi Like I get my Youtube and others etc on my TV's Wifi end. Like to know how and why they work. Again just feed it thru the WiFi like some of the services I get on the Internet. What is the proper name of these sticks? I would like to learn about them. Thanks


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Nash__ said:


> Hey! I am thinking about Streaming TV, but I know very very little about it. Right now I am on Satellite. Paying about 100 dollars a month. I am looking into cloud services. I would like a service with DVR. record my programs etc. What's important to me is that I can record it, park it and come back to it a few weeks later. Also view part of the program, turn it off half way thru and come back to it the next day when I got time. Should I go to a streaming service or maybe keep my satellite and DVR or to TiVo etc. for my desires. Watch it at home and on the road with my phone etc. Like news, sports, science, history, documentary, local etc. Not to much into movies, shows, etc. How advance is the technology now? I am 70 years old and live alone. Make your words simple please. Thanks


Google

cut the cord - Google Search

Cord Cutting 2018: The Definitive Guide with everything you need to know


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Nash__ said:


> Hey! I am thinking about Streaming TV, but I know very very little about it. Right now I am on Satellite. Paying about 100 dollars a month. I am looking into cloud services. I would like a service with DVR. record my programs etc. What's important to me is that I can record it, park it and come back to it a few weeks later. Also view part of the program, turn it off half way thru and come back to it the next day when I got time. Should I go to a streaming service or maybe keep my satellite and DVR or to TiVo etc. for my desires. Watch it at home and on the road with my phone etc. Like news, sports, science, history, documentary, local etc. Not to much into movies, shows, etc. How advance is the technology now? I am 70 years old and live alone. Make your words simple please. Thanks


we left DTV and went with SlingTV. The bill went from $150 with DTV to $48 with SlingTV


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nash__ said:


> Hey! thanks for the comment. I am having a hard time understanding this stick stuff. Why do they require a stick? Can't they just feed it thru the WiFi Like I get my Youtube and others etc on my TV's Wifi end. Like to know how and why they work. Again just feed it thru the WiFi like some of the services I get on the Internet. What is the proper name of these sticks? I would like to learn about them. Thanks


The Fire Sticks are gizmos that you plug into an HDMI port on your TV or AVR. They act as the boxes do but are underpowered compared to the boxes. I have a couple and don't use them just because of that slowness. But they work and are cheap. You'd be much better off with a box than a stick. When you get a streaming device it will show you how to connect to the Internet during the setup. The new 4K Fire TV box, which is actually a dongle that you plug into an HDMI port, is fast and responsive and works really well. And it's one of the cheapest good streamers. The proper name is Fire TV Stick. Roku and Google have similar dongles, I'd go with the Fire Stick if you have to have a stick. I think Roku just calls their stick Roku Stick. Again, not as fast as a Roku box.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a Roku TV set. Normally I turn on both the set and my FiOS DVR with my FiOS remote to watch TV. When I want to stream I use the Roku remote to turn on the set. The remote has dedicated Netflix, Amazon, and HBO Now buttons but I can also bring up the Roku main screen and choose from a large number of streaming apps, such as CBS News and Acorn.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I have a Roku TV set. Normally I turn on both the set and my FiOS DVR with my FiOS remote to watch TV. When I want to stream I use the Roku remote to turn on the set. The remote has dedicated Netflix, Amazon, and HBO Now buttons but I can also bring up the Roku main screen and choose from a large number of streaming apps, such as CBS News and Acorn.


We just bought one of those sets for the granddaughter's room. She's thrilled with it. It's a CTL set. Costco has a lot of those sets for sale, all sizes. I was there this morning and I think I'm gonna pick up another one this weekend.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, I got my 55-inch TCL Roku TV at Costco last summer and am very happy with it. It replaced my nine year old 40-inch Sony Bravia, which has been moved to the living room. I gave my son my 32-inch Insignia HD set, which was there before, for a second set at his house. The TCL set was less than half the price of the older Sony.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Yes, I got my 55-inch TCL Roku TV at Costco last summer and am very happy with it. It replaced my nine year old 40-inch Sony Bravia, which has been moved to the living room. I gave my son my 32-inch Insignia HD set, which was there before, for a second set at his house. The TCL set was less than half the price of the older Sony.


Yup, all the prices I saw today were very reasonable and some were 4K sets. The TCL I bought cost ~ $250. Not shabby. Price or performance.

Rich


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Slingtv.com


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

If not a Roku TV, then I'd suggest a Roku Premiere box. The Premiere is 4K ready, so if you should buy a 4K TV at a later time, you'd be good to go. As Rich has said, Costco has a number of Roku TV's, as does Walmart. Costco has several models on sale through various dates in March.


----------

